# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشخص شدن صلاحیت مشاوره سایت

## 500

سلام دوستان از اونجایی که در این سایت هر کس حق داره بیاد نظرش رو درباره تمام موسسات کتاب ها اساتید و مشاوران کنکور بده حتی در موارد افراطی شاهد این بودیم که اساتید بنام و کتاب  های معروف و موسساتی که در زمینه کنکور  مورد انتقاد و تمسخر و توهین اعضای سایت قرار گرفتن نمونش هم گند زدن به مشاوری مثل  آقای سرور پور سر ماجرای یونیسف یا مسخره کردن کتاب دکتر فردین جوادی یا فحاشی به یکی از اعضای سایت  به نام حامد دلیجه و یا کلاه بردار و دزد خواندن موسساتی مثل کنکور آسان است ( که صد البته من هم با نظر شما موافق بودم اما با لحنی بهتر) اما این مسئله برای من جای سواله که چرا وقتی از مشاور این سایت یعنی دکتر افشار درخواست احراز هویت میشه بلافاصله پست های انتقادی ایشون بسته و حذف میشه و پستی با عنوان اسپم برای شما فرستاده میشه تا به امروز تمام پست های من درباره دکتر افشار !!! حذف شده در صورتیکه حتی خود ایشون هم دائما در حال انتقاد از موسسات و مشاوران و کتاب های آموزشی دیگران هستن این هم نمونش که مشتی از خروار هست





و جالب اینجاست که ایشون هر بار که داخل سایت میان زیر اکثر تاپیک ها تبلیغات و فایل های خودشون رو میذارن که یک دفعه میبینید تمام تاپیک ها برای آخرین نظر ارسالی به رنگ نارنجی افشار در میاد حالا  من برای اتمام حجت با مدیریت سایت اینجام و این آخرین پست من هست . یک تاپیک جداگانه هم گذاشتم که بعنوان اسپم حذف و قفل نشه .

آقایون اگر جناب دکتر افشار طبق ادعاهای خودشون دکترای روانشناسی از دانشگاه فرانکفورت دارن و اگر ایشون عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه بهشتی هستن و اگر مشاور رتبه های برتر بودن قاعدتا مدارک مکتوب و مستندی هم دارن وحداقل آدرسی هم از محل  کارمشخصی دارن  درست مثل مراکز مشاوره دکتر نکویی پوردستمالچی دیبازر و غیره که شما میتونید آدرس محل کار اونهارو تو سایت هاشون ببینید نه اینکه تنها راه ارتباطی با ایشون یک شماره ایرانسل و یک سایت اینترنتی باشه . اگر ایشون کاملا رایگان در این سایت فعالیت میکردن مثل خیلی از دوستان که در این سایت مشاوره میدادن حتی اگر یک فرد عامی و بیسواد هم بودن گوش دادن به تجربیات ایشون عیبی نداشت و پذیرفتن یا نپذیرفتن حرف های ایشون رو میسپردیم به عقل شنونده اما وقتی ایشون با این تبلیغات  از این سایت جذب شاگرد پولی میکنن پس اگر مدارکی دال بر حقانیت ادعا هاشون ارائه ندن پس مدیریت سایت هم در این تقلب سهیم است . در نتیجه در هیمن تاپیک منتظره پاسخ جناب دکتر افشار و مدیران محترم سایت هستیم اگر هم جوابی داده نشد یا تاپیک طبق معمول بسته شد که قضاوت با اعضای محترم سایت . با تشکر

از  خوانندگان محترم این تاپیک هم درخواست میکنم لطفا هیچ گونه بی احترامی به جناب دکتر افشار نشه که شاهد بسته شدن تاپیک به بهانه های واهی نباشیم

----------


## rezafaraj

آغا چرا امکان رای دادن واسه من وجود نداره؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## M a s o u d

حرف حق :Yahoo (110):

----------


## 500

> آغا چرا امکان رای دادن واسه من وجود نداره؟؟؟؟


چون شما همین الان اولین پستت هست به تعداد نوشته هات نگاه کن  :Yahoo (4): حتما آری رو انتخاب خواهی کرد :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Phenotype_2

افشار رو یاد کردم بیاد جواب بده شدم اسپمر؟ واقعا تعریفتون از اسپم چیه شما؟ پست همه پسته، پسته ما اسپم؟

----------


## 500

> افشار رو یاد کردم بیاد جواب بده شدم اسپمر؟ واقعا تعریفتون از اسپم چیه شما؟


دقیقا اسپم اینه که شما یه دفعه بیای زیر 20 تا تاپیک فایل مشاوره ای اضافه کنی دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## m.l.s

این یه واقعیته که اگه این انجمن نبود ایشون زیاد شناخته شده نبودن ...

فایل های مشاوره ای هم من چند تاش رو گوش دادم ( و البته خیلی وقت گرفت!! ) ولی همه ی چیزایی که میگفتن رو قبول نداشتم

مثال نقض هم داشت

شاید اگه بیان اینجا و رفع ابهام کنن خیلی بهتر باشه تا اینکه اعتنا نکنن به منتقدینشون ...

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام دوستان از اونجایی که در این سایت هر کس حق داره بیاد نظرش رو درباره تمام موسسات کتاب ها اساتید و مشاوران کنکور بده حتی در موارد افراطی شاهد این بودیم که اساتید بنام و کتاب  های معروف و موسساتی که در زمینه کنکور  مورد انتقاد و تمسخر و توهین اعضای سایت قرار گرفتن نمونش هم گند زدن به مشاوری مثل  آقای سرور پور سر ماجرای یونیسف یا مسخره کردن کتاب دکتر فردین جوادی یا فحاشی به یکی از اعضای سایت  به نام حامد دلیجه و یا کلاه بردار و دزد خواندن موسساتی مثل کنکور آسان است ( که صد البته من هم با نظر شما موافق بودم اما با لحنی بهتر) اما این مسئله برای من جای سواله که چرا وقتی از مشاور این سایت یعنی دکتر افشار درخواست احراز هویت میشه بلافاصله پست های انتقادی ایشون بسته و حذف میشه و پستی با عنوان اسپم برای شما فرستاده میشه تا به امروز تمام پست های من درباره دکتر افشار !!! حذف شده در صورتیکه حتی خود ایشون هم دائما در حال انتقاد از موسسات و مشاوران و کتاب های آموزشی دیگران هستن این هم نمونش که مشتی از خروار هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و جالب اینجاست که ایشون هر بار که داخل سایت میان زیر اکثر تاپیک ها تبلیغات و فایل های خودشون رو میذارن که یک دفعه میبینید تمام تاپیک ها برای آخرین نظر ارسالی به رنگ نارنجی افشار در میاد حالا  من برای اتمام حجت با مدیریت سایت اینجام و این آخرین پست من هست . یک تاپیک جداگانه هم گذاشتم که بعنوان اسپم حذف و قفل نشه .
> 
> آقایون اگر جناب دکتر افشار طبق ادعاهای خودشون دکترای روانشناسی از دانشگاه فرانکفورت دارن و اگر ایشون عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه بهشتی هستن و اگر مشاور رتبه های برتر بودن قاعدتا مدارک مکتوب و مستندی هم دارن وحداقل آدرسی هم از محل  کارمشخصی دارن  درست مثل مراکز مشاوره دکتر نکویی پوردستمالچی دیبازر و غیره که شما میتونید آدرس محل کار اونهارو تو سایت هاشون ببینید نه اینکه تنها راه ارتباطی با ایشون یک شماره ایرانسل و یک سایت اینترنتی باشه . اگر ایشون کاملا رایگان در این سایت فعالیت میکردن مثل خیلی از دوستان که در این سایت مشاوره میدادن حتی اگر یک فرد عامی و بیسواد هم بودن گوش دادن به تجربیات ایشون عیبی نداشت و پذیرفتن یا نپذیرفتن حرف های ایشون رو میسپردیم به عقل شنونده اما وقتی ایشون با این تبلیغات  از این سایت جذب شاگرد پولی میکنن پس اگر مدارکی دال بر حقانیت ادعا هاشون ارائه ندن پس مدیریت سایت هم در این تقلب سهیم است . در نتیجه در هیمن تاپیک منتظره پاسخ جناب دکتر افشار و مدیران محترم سایت هستیم اگر هم جوابی داده نشد یا تاپیک طبق معمول بسته شد که قضاوت با اعضای محترم سایت . با تشکر
> ...



طبق گفته خودشون به علت بیماری مجبور به ترک رشته مکاترونیک میشن و به آلمان میرن

بعد از توقف بیماری بهشون دکترای افتخاری میدن ...

----------


## 500

لطف کنید در نظر سنجی از امداد غیبی استفاده نکنید چرا همه یه دفعه برای اولین پست اومدن از دکتر دفاع کنن همه هم مرداد به فاصله چند روز ثبت نام کردن ؟ :Yahoo (4):  این کارا نتیجه رو بیشتر مشخص میکنه  :Yahoo (3):  در نهایت این یه نظر سنجیه اصل کار مدارک مستند مثل فیلم مصاحبه با رتبه های برتر و عکس مدارک تحصیلی و علمی و غیره هست

----------


## rezafaraj

از مرداد عضو بودم  
چون بیشتر بحث ها چرت و پرت هستن نظر نمیدم 
در ضمن تو به هر اکنتی که اولین پستش باشه میگی به آری رای خواهی داد 
از کجا معلوم که تو خودت اکانت جدید باز کنی و خیر رو انتخاب کنی 
کی گفته هر کی اولین کامنتش رو گذاشته حتما به آری رای میده

----------


## rezafaraj

از شانس منه!!!! 
باید می رفتم زیر ه پست چرت و پرتی یه up می نوشتم اونوخت درست میشد

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

تاریخ ثبت نام رو نگاه کن لطفا

----------


## 500

> طبق گفته خودشون به علت بیماری مجبور به ترک رشته مکاترونیک میشن و به آلمان میرن
> 
> بعد از توقف بیماری بهشون دکترای افتخاری میدن ...


دانشگاه شهید بهشتی با دکترای افتخاری هیئت علمی میگیره  :Yahoo (4):  بهشتی دکترای خودشم قبول نداره  :Yahoo (76): از این افتخاریا زیاد دیدیم  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*چرا حقیقت نباید برای ما روشن بشه؟
حداقل ایشون بیاد بگه ک ب یه دلایلی نمیخاد یه چیزایی رو بگه
این سکوت  و بی تفاوتی چه معنی میده
منم رای نمیتونم بدم چون نمیتونم با بی اطلاعی قضاوت کنم*

----------


## yaghma

*یکی از دوستان حرف جالبی زد که مضمونش این بود :
ایشون که ادعای این رو داره عضو هئیت علمی شهید بهشتی هست حالا جدای بحث اینکه اسم ایشون اصلا توی اون لیست نیست, سوال مهمتر اینه که یعنی یک عضو هئیت علمی انقدر بیکار شده که اومده برای کنکوری ها مشاوره میده؟
متاسفانه جوابی در یافت نخواهید کرد چون ایشون جوابی ندارن
این تاپیک هم مشابه تاپیک ذیل بسته خواهد شد
برنامه استاد افشار??????

*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

همه اینها یه روزی مث این گلی یه سایت زدن یا یه دفتر گرفتن چارتا کتاب مشاوره هم ریختن تو کتابخونشون بعد شدن مشاور

----------


## AmirAria

جدا از همه این بحثا 
شما ها درس ندارید همش دنبال مدرک ایشونید .
شده روزی یه تایپک 
نمیخواید استفاده کنید خب نکنید برید سر درس و مشقتون

----------


## y.h.l

> همه اینها یه روزی مث این گلی یه سایت زدن یا یه دفتر گرفتن چارتا کتاب مشاوره هم ریختن تو کتابخونشون بعد شدن مشاور


داداش گلی نه.*********!!!

----------


## SonaMi

:Yahoo (22): 

چقدر شماها قدر نشناس هستید 

من از وقتی از ایشون مشاوره میگرفتم ، تقریبا دو سالی میگذره و الانم گهگاهی میرم سایتش و از مطالبش انرژی میگیرم

برید از فرصت هاتون استفاده کنید ، اونقدری حاشیه هست که بشه وقت رو باهاش پر کرد . 



نقل نگیرید .

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

*دوستان لطفا اسپم ندید تا بهونه ای برای پاک کردن این تاپیک نباشه و حقیقت معلوم بشه*

----------


## lili96666

من اصلا نمی شناسمش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

عمر این تاپیک کوتاهه استارتر عزیز.قبل از شما هم چندین تاپیک مشابه بوده:/

جدای همه ی این صحبتا..شما چیکارِ این حرفا دارین؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
من که ویساشونو گوش میدم خیلی خوشم اومده..چندتا از دوستامم با ایشون در ارتباط بودن و نتایج خوبی رو گرفتن^__^
من که دوسش دارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## doctor reza

*دوستان بعنوان یک دوست ایناروازمن پذیراباشید وبعدش هم التماس دعا:

1.کدوم یکی ازنفرات برترکنکوراصن زیرهزار یاهرکسی که یک رشته خوب قبول شده،حتی ازهمین انجمن،

دنبال این جوربحثابوده؟

همش دنبال حاشیه ایدتادرس نخونید....

الان بااین بهانه ها درس رو نمیخونید،دوروزدیگه رتبه ی ان رقمی میارید،بعدش میایدتاپیک میزنید لعنت برسازمان سنجش ،لعنت بر تاثیرمعدل، لعنت برسهمیه ی شاهد و.... ومطمئن باشیداین بحث تمومی نخواهدداشت
اینافقط برای اینن که ازدرس فرارکنید
من خودم کاملن بامشاوره تلفنی این اقامخالفم . . . امادلیلی نیشه درسموولش کنم بیام دنبال سندومدرک باشم

بزارتراز7500هم بیادبااین اقامشاوره بگیره،چرانمیگیره؟چون عقل داره...این اقا پیامبرنیست که اعجاز 

داشته باشه . 

یک عده توانایی اینوندارن که بخونن و بایدزوری بالاسرشون باشه میرن با اختیارخودشون اینومیکنن مشاور 

خودشون.

بیشترتون فارغ التحصیلید..بشینیدفکرکنیدچر  اموندیدپشت کنکور؟ایادلیلش جز حاشیه رفتن بوده؟

دیریازودبه حرف من خواهید رسید عزیزان.

انجمن بی دروپیکرشده.یکی میادشروع طوفانی میکنه اخراج میشه هزارنفر میان تاثیرمعدلونقمیکنن و...
============================================
 @Arazانجمنت به فنارفته رفیق.
*

ماکه رفتیم........

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط doctor reza


دوستان بعنوان یک دوست ایناروازمن پذیراباشید وبعدش هم التماس دعا:

1.کدوم یکی ازنفرات برترکنکوراصن زیرهزار یاهرکسی که یک رشته خوب قبول شده،حتی ازهمین انجمن،

دنبال این جوربحثابوده؟

همش دنبال حاشیه ایدتادرس نخونید....

الان بااین بهانه ها درس رو نمیخونید،دوروزدیگه رتبه ی ان رقمی میارید،بعدش میایدتاپیک میزنید لعنت برسازمان سنجش ،لعنت بر تاثیرمعدل، لعنت برسهمیه ی شاهد و.... ومطمئن باشیداین بحث تمومی نخواهدداشت
اینافقط برای اینن که ازدرس فرارکنید
من خودم کاملن بامشاوره تلفنی این اقامخالفم . . . امادلیلی نیشه درسموولش کنم بیام دنبال سندومدرک باشم

بزارتراز7500هم بیادبااین اقامشاوره بگیره،چرانمیگیره؟چون عقل داره...این اقا پیامبرنیست که اعجاز 

داشته باشه . 

یک عده توانایی اینوندارن که بخونن و بایدزوری بالاسرشون باشه میرن با اختیارخودشون اینومیکنن مشاور 

خودشون.

بیشترتون فارغ التحصیلید..بشینیدفکرکنیدچر  اموندیدپشت کنکور؟ایادلیلش جز حاشیه رفتن بوده؟

دیریازودبه حرف من خواهید رسید عزیزان.

انجمن بی دروپیکرشده.یکی میادشروع طوفانی میکنه اخراج میشه هزارنفر میان تاثیرمعدلونقمیکنن و...
============================================
 @Arazانجمنت به فنارفته رفیق.


ماکه رفتیم........


میدونید محتوای انجمن اصلا چی هست؟
انجمن یعنی جای که سر یک موضوع بحث میشه , شما تاپیک رو به ف ن ا  نبرید انجمن به ف ن ا  نمیره.
کجا توهین شده؟
میخوایید یه تاپیک بزنیم برای این اقا دست و هورا بکشیم؟
وقتی کسی میاد خودش رو جوری معرفی میکنه که اکثر افراد جذبش بشن باید برای گفته خودش مدرکی داشته باشه یا نه؟
چرا وقتی از کسی انتقاد میشه اینطور برخورد میکنین؟
چرا یه نفر نمیاد کارنامه ای از خودش قرار بده بگه من با ایشون مشاوره داشتم نتایجم به این خوبی شده؟
زدن پست یا تاپیک انگیزشی دیگه سواد دکترا نمیخواد که ,کافی یه کم سخنور خوبی باشی همین.
به لطف ادمایی مثل امثال شما همچین ادمایی حق این رو دارن از این انجمن برای سود و منفعت کاسبی خودشون استفاده کنن .*

----------


## 500

> عمر این تاپیک کوتاهه استارتر عزیز.قبل از شما هم چندین تاپیک مشابه بوده:/
> 
> جدای همه ی این صحبتا..شما چیکارِ این حرفا دارین؟؟
> من که ویساشونو گوش میدم خیلی خوشم اومده..چندتا از دوستامم با ایشون در ارتباط بودن و نتایج خوبی رو گرفتن^__^
> من که دوسش دارم


اتفاقا شما تو خط اول صحبتتون جواب سوالتون رو دادید چرا باید عمر این تاپیک کوتاه باشه ؟ مگه الان کسی میاد نظر شما رو که از دکتر افشار راضی هستید حذف کنه ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_منکه کنکور دادم تموم ولی افشار بنظر من فایلای صوتیش خوبه و مفیده_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_تبلیغات نیازه واسه یه سایت چرا؟؟؟ چون این بندگان خدا آراز و فراز زحمت میکشن کلی برنامه نویسی داره باید از یه جا درآمد داشته باشن_

----------


## dinaaaa

> *دوستان بعنوان یک دوست ایناروازمن پذیراباشید وبعدش هم التماس دعا:
> 
> 1.کدوم یکی ازنفرات برترکنکوراصن زیرهزار یاهرکسی که یک رشته خوب قبول شده،حتی ازهمین انجمن،
> 
> دنبال این جوربحثابوده؟
> 
> همش دنبال حاشیه ایدتادرس نخونید....
> 
> الان بااین بهانه ها درس رو نمیخونید،دوروزدیگه رتبه ی ان رقمی میارید،بعدش میایدتاپیک میزنید لعنت برسازمان سنجش ،لعنت بر تاثیرمعدل، لعنت برسهمیه ی شاهد و.... ومطمئن باشیداین بحث تمومی نخواهدداشت
> ...




دوست عزیز سلام.جناب افشار بااستفاده از همین انجمن و سایت خودشون و  حرف های خوش آب و رنگ و همچنین تحریک احساسات کنکوریا با گفتن حرف هایی مثل  بیماری خودشون و یا سختی هایی که کشیدن و یا عضو هیئت علمی شهید بهشتی  بودن؛ کنکوریای ناامید ازهمه جارو جذب میکنن و ازاین راه کسب درآمد میکنن و  اگر حرف هاشون دروغ باشه کارشون رسما کلاهبرداریه البته به شیوه ای نوین و  امروزی.این وسط انسانیت چی میگه؟آیا شما میپسندی که دانش آموزی که از پدر  کارگر و کم بضاعت خودش,با هزار امید وآرزو و به امید حرف های این آقا پول  میگیره تا بتونه به موفقیت نزدیک بشه سرش کلاه بره؟؟

اگر حرف ها و گفته های آقای افشاردرست باشه کافیه صداقت خودشونو با مدارکی نشون بدن و تایید صلاحیت بشن.آنکه حساب پاک است ازمحاسبه چه باک است؟
چرا ایشون از محاسبه و دلیل و مدرک آوردن میترسن و فراری هستن؟فکر نمیکنی دلیلش اینه که مدرکی ندارن؟//
اگر  صادق هستند و مدارکشونو نشون دادند باز هم یه سری انتقاد در مئورد بی  توجهی به شاگردان خصوصیشون میمونه که بهتره برای بالا بردن کیفیت کارشون  ،بهش اهمیت بدن.

----------


## titi_1226

کاش من میفهمیدم چه هیزم تری استاد افشار به شماها فروخته که چنان دشمن شدید باهاشو کاش باورم میشد دلیل قیل و قالاتون دلسوزیه نه مشکل شخصی

----------


## M a s o u d

> کاش من میفهمیدم چه هیزم تری استاد افشار به شماها فروخته که چنان دشمن شدید باهاشو کاش باورم میشد دلیل قیل و قالاتون دلسوزیه نه مشکل شخصی


مشکلی با ایشون کسی نداره
فقط میخایم صداقت حرفاشون رو با اوردن مدرک مطمئن بشیم. همین. ن تنها خواسته ی زیادی نیس، خیلی هم منطقیه!!

----------


## artim

بحث هیزم تر و .. نیست
فلان کس که اختلاص میکنه چه هیزم تری به شما فروخته پس چرا همه بدشون میاد از چنین فردی
این هم مثل همونه
منکر کارای خوب کسی نیستیم اما پنهان کردن واقعیت یا عوض کردن واقعیت چیز کمی نیست که باهاش جذب تبلیغات کنه

----------


## mahsa92

مشاوره هاي ايشون منو و خيلي از دوستام مثل elninio@ رو نابود كرد
و باعث شد بمونيم پشت كنكور وگرنه من اون سال به پرستاري ازاد هم راضي بودم!بحث كم كاري خودم نيست تا حالا بارها گفتم ميتونيد تاپيكامو پيدا كنيد بخونيد

از ما كه گذشت خصومتي هم نداريم با ايشون 
فقط جهت اينكه بدونين نتايج شاگرداشونو يكيش من بودم رتبه ٤٣هزار منطقه (وقتي ايشون مشاورم بود)
يكيش همين رفيق ال نينيو كه تگ كردم با رتبه همين حدود كه دقيقشو يادم نيست
و دوستاي ديگه خودم مثلا عاطفه.ا
كه رتبه ١٤٠ هزار منطقه شدن!

نقل نگيريد،نوتيفيكيشن نمياد نميتونم بخونم
"موفق باشيد در انتخاب هاتون"


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## idealist

> کاش من میفهمیدم چه هیزم تری استاد افشار به شماها فروخته که چنان دشمن شدید باهاشو کاش باورم میشد دلیل قیل و قالاتون دلسوزیه نه مشکل شخصی


چرا مغلطه میکنید دوست عزیز؟ حرف بچه ها اینجا مشخص و واضحه ، اگه پاسخی راجع به مدرک دکترای روانشناسی ایشون از آلمان و ادعاشون مبنی بر اینکه عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه هستن دارین ارائه بدین. مرسی.

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من خودم بعضي از فايل هاشونو گوش كردم خداوكيلي خوب هم بوده(البته به غير از ايشون فايل مشاوره ي مشاور ديگه  اي رو قبلا گوش نكردم كه مقايسه كنم كدوم بهتر بوده اما فايل هاي ايشون خوب بوده)
ولي من يه چيز ميگم؛ايا ايشون گفته عضو *هيئت علمي* دانشگاه *شهيد بهشتي* 
هست؟!
اگر اينو گفته من ديگه از يه كيلومتري تايپيك هايي كه ايشون پست گذاشته هم رد نميشم....اآخه دروغ چه اندازه!!حالا نيومده بگه دانشگاه ازادي جايي درس ميدم(يعني فقط بگه درس ميدم نه اينكه عضو هيئت علمي ازاد هم باشه اخه هيئت علمي ازاد هم اينقدر مسخره نيست)
اخه تو چه به هيئت علمي اونم شهيد بهشتي!!!!!!!!!!!
هيئت علمي ميدوني چه ارزشي داره؟ارزشش مثل خلباني يا تخصص پزشكي هست!
الان كسايي كه دكترا از دانشگاه تهران دارن حتي توي دانشگاهاي  شهرهاي كوچيك شايد. يك دهمشون با پارتي بازي بتونن هيئت علمي بشن بعد بيان يكي كه معلوم نيست مدركش چيه و از كجا اورددش و به بچه كنكوريها مشاوره(به اصطلاح مشاوره!)ميده بكنن هيئت علمي دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي تهران
من مطينم ايشون از جلوي در شهيد بهشتي هم رد نشده تا حالا!

----------


## Dj.ALI

جناب استاد افشار یک کلام ختم کلام!اگر واقعا ادعا دارید که دکترا دارید از فرانکفورت المان! و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی هستید!و رتبه ی یک کنکور و رتبه های برتر دیگه قبلا ازتون مشاوره میگرفتن و.....!!!!بیاید و حرفاتون رو با سند و مدرک اثبات کنید!!اگر هم نمیتونید اثبات کنید که دیگه همه چی مشخص میشه و شما رو به خدا میسپاریم!!!!

----------


## laleh74

> اتفاقا شما تو خط اول صحبتتون جواب سوالتون رو دادید چرا باید عمر این تاپیک کوتاه باشه ؟ مگه الان کسی میاد نظر شما رو که از دکتر افشار راضی هستید حذف کنه ؟


من متوجه حرف شما نشدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *دوستان بعنوان یک دوست ایناروازمن پذیراباشید وبعدش هم التماس دعا:
> 
> 1.کدوم یکی ازنفرات برترکنکوراصن زیرهزار یاهرکسی که یک رشته خوب قبول شده،حتی ازهمین انجمن،
> 
> دنبال این جوربحثابوده؟
> 
> همش دنبال حاشیه ایدتادرس نخونید....
> 
> الان بااین بهانه ها درس رو نمیخونید،دوروزدیگه رتبه ی ان رقمی میارید،بعدش میایدتاپیک میزنید لعنت برسازمان سنجش ،لعنت بر تاثیرمعدل، لعنت برسهمیه ی شاهد و.... ومطمئن باشیداین بحث تمومی نخواهدداشت
> ...


دستت طلا رفیق

----------


## 10ian

ببین دوست عزیز اقای افشار اونقر بیکار نیس که بیاد واستون دلیل و برهان بیاره که ایشون مدرکشون چیه و اینا...آخه درگیر کردن خود ادم به اینکه کی قاتل کی مقتول چه نون و ابی واسه ادم میشه؟
باع÷میشه شما تو کنکور قبول شین؟...


> دوست عزیز سلام.جناب افشار بااستفاده از همین انجمن و سایت خودشون و  حرف های خوش آب و رنگ و همچنین تحریک احساسات کنکوریا با گفتن حرف هایی مثل  بیماری خودشون و یا سختی هایی که کشیدن و یا عضو هیئت علمی شهید بهشتی  بودن؛ کنکوریای ناامید ازهمه جارو جذب میکنن و ازاین راه کسب درآمد میکنن و  اگر حرف هاشون دروغ باشه کارشون رسما کلاهبرداریه البته به شیوه ای نوین و  امروزی.این وسط انسانیت چی میگه؟آیا شما میپسندی که دانش آموزی که از پدر  کارگر و کم بضاعت خودش,با هزار امید وآرزو و به امید حرف های این آقا پول  میگیره تا بتونه به موفقیت نزدیک بشه سرش کلاه بره؟؟
> 
> اگر حرف ها و گفته های آقای افشاردرست باشه کافیه صداقت خودشونو با مدارکی نشون بدن و تایید صلاحیت بشن.آنکه حساب پاک است ازمحاسبه چه باک است؟
> چرا ایشون از محاسبه و دلیل و مدرک آوردن میترسن و فراری هستن؟فکر نمیکنی دلیلش اینه که مدرکی ندارن؟//
> اگر  صادق هستند و مدارکشونو نشون دادند باز هم یه سری انتقاد در مئورد بی  توجهی به شاگردان خصوصیشون میمونه که بهتره برای بالا بردن کیفیت کارشون  ،بهش اهمیت بدن.

----------


## M a s o u d

> ببین دوست عزیز اقای افشار اونقر بیکار نیس که بیاد واستون دلیل و برهان بیاره که ایشون مدرکشون چیه و اینا...آخه درگیر کردن خود ادم به اینکه کی قاتل کی مقتول چه نون و ابی واسه ادم میشه؟
> باع÷میشه شما تو کنکور قبول شین؟...


بله بله
ایشون عضو هیئت علمی هستن وقت نمیکنن سی ثانیه دوتا مدرک آپلود کنن اینجا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dinaaaa

> ببین دوست عزیز اقای افشار اونقر بیکار نیس که بیاد واستون دلیل و برهان بیاره که ایشون مدرکشون چیه و اینا...آخه درگیر کردن خود ادم به اینکه کی قاتل کی مقتول چه نون و ابی واسه ادم میشه؟
> باع÷میشه شما تو کنکور قبول شین؟...



کسی که ادعایی میکنه وظیفه داره ادعاشو ثابت کنه.ایشون درمقابل تمامی کسانیکه ازشون مشاوره گرفتن یا دارن میگیرن یا قراره بگیرن مسئول هستن.
البته حق باشماست ایشون بیکار نیستن.پروژه هایی مثل تحریک احساسات بچه ها و تبلیغات ازاین طریق رو در دست دارندو از همه مهمتر هیئت علمی شهیدبهشتی هستن.

----------


## Araz

*سلام دوستان
آقای افشار این متن را برای بنده ارسال کردند که برایتان بگذارم .*


حالا رسيدم به اين مصراع كه :  هر كه او پر دردتر ، پر رنج تر


مثل اينكه، بعد از كلي خدمت به اين بچه ها و پاسخ به سوالات شون حالا ديگه مشاوره صادقانه جواب نميده ، چون جريان مقابل دوست ندارن برخي شقاف سازي ها انجام بشه
يا بايد با هجمه بيزينس كنكور كه در ان بعضي ها برنامه كلي مي فروشند ، دي وي دي فروش هاي كم كيفيت ، دانشجوياني كه يك روزه به خودشان دكتر و مهندس ميگن ، كساني كه جزوه هاي اينترنت را فروشي مي كنند و سياست هاي غلط قلمچي و ... به تعاااامل رسيد و سكوت كرد و يا بايد تن به تخريب ها و توهين هاي انها داد


افشار عدالت اموزشي را از فرصت برابر سال ٨٧ ، ٨٨ وقتي هيچ تبليغي در ان نبود شروع كرد و راهش ادامه داد تا امروز
تنها مشاوري بود كه فايل كلاس هاش رايگان براي همه قرار ميداد و حتي در جلسات يك خط از خودش تبليغ نمي كرد ، كسي را گول نزد و شاگرد ناراضي رها نكرد ، اما اعتراف مي كنم كه حريف جريان معارض نميشم




اقاي رهبر اينا شما رو لاي منگنه قرار دادند ، پس از من حمايت نكنيد كه اعتبار خودتان هم زير سوال بره ، من با اين جماعت حرفي ندارم ، و همه چيز به خدا مي سپارم ،و معذرت ميخوام كه ديگه اول صبح ها در انجمن شما فعاليت نمي كنم


اگر خودتان جوابي خواستين بهشون بدين ، يا اگر صلاح ديدين همين متن كپي كنيد 
چون دوست ندارم قيد عقايد محكم خودم بزنم جوابي نميدم


*تاپیک بسته شد.*

----------

